# Official 2005 Utah Jazz Lottery Thread!



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Who do you think we should take in the draft, considering we are going to have a reasonably good pick?

The experts say Hakim Warrick. What are you thinking?



Edit: Yes!!! My first Stickied Thread!!! :cheers: :bbanana:


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Utah's Draft Pick*

I don't know about that. Warrick is probably going to go a bit later, in the 10-15 range. He doesn't seem to fill a need that much, since he is like an extremely poor man's Kirilenko.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Utah's Draft Pick*



LuckyAC said:


> I don't know about that. Warrick is probably going to go a bit later, in the 10-15 range. He doesn't seem to fill a need that much, since he is like an extremely poor man's Kirilenko.


I doubt Warrick will slip to the 10-15 area but hover around the 6-7-8 spot.

I think a good fit for the Jazz would be Jarrett Jack or Deron Williams. Then the Jazz's line-up could be something like:

F Andrei Kirilenko
F Carlos Boozer
C Mehmet Okur
G Jarrett Jack/ Deron Williams
G Matt Harpring

Key Bench Players:
Gordon Giricek, Raul Lopez


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Utah's Draft Pick*

I want Andrew Bogut or Raymond Felton.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Utah's Draft Pick*

Utah has their first as well as a couple of late firsts from Dallas and Detroit. Since Utah already has a rather crowded roster do you think you guys would trade one of your late firsts for a couple of high seconds from a team like, say, Orlando?


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Utah's Draft Pick*

Captain Obvious brings up a good point that we have those late first rounders, and I wonder if we could trade those up for a 15ish pick.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Utah's Draft Pick*

I'm for the PG route. Get lucky in the lottery, get Paul. Get a 6-7-8 pick, trade down a few spots and get Felton.


----------



## calijazz (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Utah's Draft Pick*

I'm really a big fan of Jarrett Jack...what he brings to the table would REALLY help the Jazz. They desperately need some size, athleticisim, and outside shooting from the PG spot. We'd get that in Jarrett Jack.

Other interesting prospects the Jazz should defintely take a look at are Andrew Bogut of Utah and Chris Paul of Wake Forest if those guys declare for the draft.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Utah's Draft Pick*

If we want Paul we either gotta get really lucky in the lottery or trade up with some of our later first round picks. Paul is going to be at the top of a lot of peoples draft board if he does end up declaring for the draft.


----------



## The Fix (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Utah's Draft Pick*

they should trade the pick for a proven player(s)


----------



## broshrddg (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Utah's Draft Pick*

Warrick will not be in the top 8


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Utah's Draft Pick*

A point guard or a center is what is necessary, I think PG is THE most pressing need and there are going to be a lot of high quility PG's in this draft. :yes: :yes:


----------



## calijazz (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Utah's Draft Pick*



broshrddg said:


> Warrick will not be in the top 8


Agreed...everything he does on the court is done by superior athletic ability, that's it. He doesn't have much of a jump shot.


----------



## Bolts (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Utah's Draft Pick*

You could always use it (or them) as trade bait and try to pry sloan-clone Kirk Hinrich from the Bulls for a pick and a player. Eventually, the Gordon/Hinrich backcourt will have to go.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*2005 Official Draft Thread*

This will be the Official Utah Lottery Thread. Who should we draft. Who will we draft. Who should we trade? etc.. All draft thoughts can be posted here.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Utah's Draft Pick*

I think you all should take Chris Paul (if available), and if not take Felton. They are both very good PGs and will likely be on the next level. Then sign someone like a Kerry Kittles in free agency and I think it could bring you all back to playoff contention. Even though neither move is earth-shattering, I think they both fill in things that you need. Kittles will extend the defense out with his outside shooting, and will make a good running buddy with a Felton (or Paul). This will give Boozer and Okur more room to work down low (they aren't good enough offensively to deal with double teams). 

For the long term what you all need to become a contender type team (in addition to what I suggested here), is a go-to scorer which you don't currently have. I don't see any of that available in where you'll be drafting from, though.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Utah's Draft Pick*



Pan Mengtu said:


> I think you all should take Chris Paul (if available), and if not take Felton. They are both very good PGs and will likely be on the next level. Then sign someone like a Kerry Kittles in free agency and I think it could bring you all back to playoff contention. Even though neither move is earth-shattering, I think they both fill in things that you need. Kittles will extend the defense out with his outside shooting, and will make a good running buddy with a Felton (or Paul). This will give Boozer and Okur more room to work down low (they aren't good enough offensively to deal with double teams).
> 
> For the long term what you all need to become a contender type team (in addition to what I suggested here), is a go-to scorer which you don't currently have. I don't see any of that available in where you'll be drafting from, though.


 What about Deron Williams? PG's are solid this year. Maybe they can trade down.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> What about Deron Williams? PG's are solid this year. Maybe they can trade down.


:yes: Chris Paul, Deron Williams, Jarrett Jack, Raymond Felton, Guillermo Diaz... that's 5 PGs who could wind up as good or great players in the NBA. Moving down would definitely be a good idea for the Jazz considering how PG is their most pressing need. The problem is that this draft is considered kind of weak so the pick won't have as much trade value, unless it's higher than expected. If they can get something worthwhile in return, I'd trade down. Otherwise I'd take the pick and take whichever PG they wanted.


----------



## urso53 (May 10, 2003)

Deron Williams!
It doesn't matter who is the best. It is who is best for this team. All you have to do is watch the way Williams played in the tourney. He set up his teammates and shutdown his opponents. Jerry loves that. Felton is a score first point guard. Chris Paul is a heavy score first guard. Paul reminds me of damon stoudamire.

With the latter pick they have to get a shooter. Garcia, Rudy, whoever works out the best. Bell is a free agent, and Gordon is done.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

If Bogut and Paul are not available to the Jazz I would take a chance of Green because his talent is just too good to overlook. I do have worries about his motivation, besides would u think he would want to play for the Utah Jazz? Let's face it they're not the most attractive franchise in the league.

But if Utah has the #4 pick and he's still availabe and they pass him up. I think they'll regret that in the near future.

A versatile wing player is what we've been missing in the last few years, besides a true PG. Combine him with Kirilenko and then with other solid/very good players such as Bogut and Memo, and that could definetly throttle us into the playoffs and championship contention in years to come.


----------



## jazz05champs (Apr 20, 2005)

*The jazz will definitely take Chris Paul if he is available or Deron Williams. They are also looking for a shot blocking center which they really need. Colllins is a free agent and Borchardt is always hurt and Memo is more of a power forward anyways. I wouldn't be surprised if they packaged the number 27 pick, the number 4 pick, and possibly Matt Harpring to get the number 1 pick and Andrew Bogut. That may be a lot but it just might be worth it. McLeod has also stepped it up and he might have secured a roster spot for next year.(unless we get Paul).* :clap:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

If the Jazz got lucky in the lottery they'd have to take Bogut, they need help at the Center spot and they also need to keep the fans happy which a local product like Bogut would. 
If they stay at 4 they need to take Deron Williams...he's everything Jerry Sloan loves...Paul is not.
I love Jarrett Jack but I think Williams will be better in the NBA.
With the later picks they need a scorer and another big man.


----------



## d_umengan (Apr 23, 2003)

I definately see the Jazz taking Williams @ 4. 

He is exactly what the guy just said.. everything Sloan loves. I dont see Gerald Green fitting into a Sloan system. Sloans system wouldn't exactly allow Gerald Green to flourish... Sloan loves hard workers and team players... and it seems Green might just be too young of a player (maturity wise) for the Jazz to take a chance on


----------



## elove (Apr 29, 2003)

whats the odds of utah at least making one trade to land one more first round pick and try to land Andray Blatche i like to know how good this kid is he and for are 27th pick i stay say we should go after Ronny Turiaf and for are lottery pick i just hope we land a decent point guard.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

i htink deron williams is your man


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

clien said:


> i htink deron williams is your man


absoulety, top pg taken in the draft and 3rd overall, he will be something, just wait and see. rookie of the year in my eyes.


----------

